# You're vs Your



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

Why don't people understand the difference between and correct usage of "you're" and "your"? It drives me NUTS!!!!!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Why don't people understand the difference between and correct usage of "you're" and "your"? It drives me NUTS!!!!!!


It seems you managed to miss out the commas around your clause.....

(pot, kettle, black, glass houses, stones..... etc. etc.)


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Im crap at english. I was taught grammer at such a young age i have completely forgotten. I don't no about you guys but i never did any english grammer at secondary school. We had to read boring shakespear books instead. [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Im crap at english


really... ?


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

yer im Greek


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Try 'affect' and 'effect'.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Your Greek eh?


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Your Greek eh?


Yep


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Im crap at english. I was taught grammer at such a young age i have completely forgotten. I don't no about you guys but i never did any english grammer at secondary school.


Really? Â :



> We had to read boring shakespear books instead. [smiley=sleeping.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


Were they in Greek?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2003)

> It seems you managed to miss out the commas around your clause.....
> 
> (pot, kettle, black, glass houses, stones..... etc. etc.)


Hardly in the same league .....


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Really? Â :
> 
> Were they in Greek? Â


it wouldn't matter if they were either, i cant read or write English or Greek :-[


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> it wouldn't matter if they were either, i cant read or write English or Greek


you must be in IT then ?


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

nope.... wrong again, im on the dole actually


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> nope.... wrong again, im on the dole actually


i see...


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

I know.You must be a hotelier?


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> It seems you managed to miss out the commas around your clause.....
> 
> (pot, kettle, black, glass houses, stones..... etc. etc.)


I presume you mean 'inverted commas'. Here where I work we tend to use ' and not " as " tends to be more Germanic. lol ;D ??? 8)


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

BTW, what really pisses me off is the incorrect use of the apostrophe, not to mention people that can't spell apostrophe.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Stuart,

I meant commas. You might want to find out what a clause actually is......


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I assumed that Jampo meant that the original post should have read...

Why don't people understand the difference between*,* and correct usage of*,* "you're" and "your"? It drives me NUTS!!!!!!

So I guess he did mean commas and not inverted commas.


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

> Why don't people understand the difference between and correct usage of "you're" and "your"? It drives me NUTS!!!!!!


hell yeah !
your so rite mate, what a bunch of stupid idiots who think they can speak and right english. But i am afraid you're posting wont help them notice it, another posting in vein!

At least I do tried to check all my postings before i post them so your not driving nuts from my spelling!

I think more ppl should doing this!

TAIP ENGLISCH OR DAI!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Spelling pedants can fuck off. Especially if they use it to mask their own poor grammar.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> Stuart,
> 
> I meant commas. You might want to find out what a clause actually is......


JampoTT, this is a typical example of posting a reply before digesting the previous post properly.

Somthing that I tend to be guilty of at work as well. 
But, I am trying to do something about it. 

i.e. I spend more time reading forum posts than working.


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

hang on a tickety-boo minute chappies!

we have diverted from the initial CLAUSE!! :-/

can some fine strapping young man / or lass  
tell me what this your and you're crap is about? Because all i understand is MINE not your!!!! ITS ALL MINE!!! 8)

and one more thing, 
when people say that twice... what the fucks up with that that? 
thats sum weird shit!! ???

awaits smart ass responses.... ; :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

oh and while we are at it, can I also add my two favourite bitches

1) the use of the American spelling
2) the incorrect use of there, their and they're

Argghhhhh : ;D ;D ;D

I once got penalised a point when I was eight for spelling gaol, using the American jail. This has had a deep seated impact on my psyche


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> oh and while we are at it, can I also add my two favourite bitches
> 
> quote]
> 
> Like Kylie and Penelope Cruz?


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> oh and while we are at it, can I also add my two favourite bitches


If you go to the Jokes Forum you can practice slapping them [smiley=whip.gif]

Dang game! I still haven't got beyond 378 mph (slightly slower than my TT ;D)


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

to and too
bought and brought

I *know* I use these correctly, but someoneÂ keeps telling me that Â I'm not and that pisses me right off.

i.e
I lust you too, Honey.Â :
And 
Awww, have you bought those for me?. :-* ( as in, paid lots of money for them)

Â


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> I lust you too, Honey.


ahhh my favourite "L" word


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Although "lick" and "lingerie" are quite good too


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Lesbian is another good L word, especially if they're combined with lust


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Guess I should have put the Inverted commas in - will get flamed now.

Just too excited by lust, lick, lingerie and lesbians all together


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Well if the thread has now moved on to favourite word combinations....

My two are

Wet Gusset

: : :

but Lust and Lingerie do go well together


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

'Full' plus 'wallet' is a nice combo too!!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Lust and Lingerie do go well together and are very Lush [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

or maybe "legal" (as in Barely)

;D


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

how about one word...such as...

discharge ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

if thats your favourite word, then fine...... to be honest, it makes you sound just a little bit weird though 

thinking about it, though, there are several words which, although non sexual in nature, only ever seem to be used in a sexual sense - "discharge" is one, but I'm also thinking of "pendulous" and "girth"

;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> or maybe "legal" (as in Barely)
> 
> ;D


Who? 

Pure conjecture :


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

MOIST


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> MOIST


That begins with a M :

Add all the L's together, and you're in for a very _*luxurious*_ time


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

"leather"

*drool*


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Lycra :


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

slack


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Lippy


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

> to and too
> bought and brought


Or baught?

Try adding a dictionary like Â http://www.onelook.com/ to your favorites. :-/


----------

